# Testing copy/paste from GMF



## idahopz (Oct 6, 2017)

In addition to wood fired pizza, grilling the pies is one of my favorite methods. The resulting cracker crisp crust makes for a texture that we really enjoy.

This was our personal take on pizza Marguerite - pesto base, tomatoes and basil fresh from the garden, and fresh mozzarella.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 6, 2017)

Looks Great PZ !!!:)
I'd have to throw some Pepperoni on it.---Bad Bear !!!!;)

Did you just copy it on GMF, and Paste it here?
Had the pics been loaded straight from your Computer to GMF originally?

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 7, 2017)

I have to admit that I like to use summer sausage as a kind of pepperoni

Yes, it is the same post on GMF. I put the editor into BBCode mode (the icon that looks like a piece of paper in the upper right corner of the edit window) and copied everything in the editor window.  Came here to this topic and again put it into BBCode mode and pasted it. Worked like a charm.

I actually host all my pics on Google photos so I can use them anywhere.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2017)

idahopz said:


> I have to admit that I like to use summer sausage as a kind of pepperoni
> 
> Yes, it is the same post on GMF. I put the editor into BBCode mode (the icon that looks like a piece of paper in the upper right corner of the edit window) and copied everything in the editor window.  Came here to this topic and again put it into BBCode mode and pasted it. Worked like a charm.
> 
> I actually host all my pics on Google photos so I can use them anywhere.




My Pics were mostly hosted by the Greedy Photobucketeers, so most of my Forum pics went Bye-Bye.
I'll have to find all the Pics on my big upstairs iMac to be able to install them one at a time to rescue my much liked "Step by Step Index". This will take me forever!!!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 8, 2017)

That's a shame Bear, but worth it I think. Your step-by-step series is used by many folks, myself included ;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 9, 2017)

That's a great looking pizza Pete!
Too bad about your photo's Bear, it sounds like a nightmare situation.
I know there are certainly a lot of guys who use your step by steps.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks PZ and Al !!
At least you'll know when you see I'm here, but you don't hear from me, I'll be juggling Photos, not ignoring anyone.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 9, 2017)

Tasty Pizza. I do like the copy past. That's how I got my posts into GMF. I may fire up my blog again since the copy and paste works.


----------



## idahopz (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks Al and dirtsailor ;)

Hope you get it sorted soon Bear! Before the old site went down I was looking at your new Canadian bacon instrux which were very good (I have some loin I want to try with your method). Now when I go to your step-by-step, the photos are not there, but because I'd already seen them, I can easily follow your instructions because they are still available in this site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm working on it.
I just got done with my "Bacon (Extra Smoky)".
Pics are replaced.

Here's that one;
*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*


Bear


----------



## idahopz (Oct 9, 2017)

Works perfectly! ;)


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 6, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> I'm working on it.
> I just got done with my "Bacon (Extra Smoky)".
> Pics are replaced.
> 
> ...



Bear,
I am taking my first shot at doing your recipe for Bacon extra smokey. I like that way so NP there. I am waiting for my Maple Bacon Cure from waltons which seemed like a decent deal, $15 for 5lbs....if you know a better place let me know...my question is reading your mes 40 temp you kept it about 120° for almost 11 hrs then bumped to 130° for the last hour. I am using a WSM 18.5 so I am going to try and keep my temps as low but my guess is they will sit around 130-140..... it just keeps the heat so well I cant complain, plus they are briquettes along with an AMNPS of pit master blend....Thoughts????


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2017)

exromenyer said:


> Bear,
> I am taking my first shot at doing your recipe for Bacon extra smokey. I like that way so NP there. I am waiting for my Maple Bacon Cure from waltons which seemed like a decent deal, $15 for 5lbs....if you know a better place let me know...my question is reading your mes 40 temp you kept it about 120° for almost 11 hrs then bumped to 130° for the last hour. I am using a WSM 18.5 so I am going to try and keep my temps as low but my guess is they will sit around 130-140..... it just keeps the heat so well I cant complain, plus they are briquettes along with an AMNPS of pit master blend....Thoughts????




I don't know anything about "Walton's Maple Bacon Cure", so make sure you use the right amount per pound, because my Step by Step is for using Tender Quick.
As for the Smoker Temp, I try to keep it between 100° and 130°. a few peaks at 140° don't seem to hurt, but I would try not to sit at 140° or higher for any length of time.

Bear


----------

